
Almost fired someone for watching a movie - gargs
http://twitter.com/Jason/status/33377420287418368
======
gexla
I would have quit to save him the trouble of the decision. Developers should
be judged on more than an incident like this. If the developer is as
productive or more productive than the others, does it really matter if you
catch him / her watching a movie sometimes?

~~~
knieveltech
Yeah, it really does. Not only is this sort of behavior miserably
unprofessional it corrodes morale around the office when everyone who isn't a
developer catches wind that the prima donnas in IT are sitting around playing
video games and watching movies while everyone else is busting their ass.

~~~
gargs
Well, then, I would blame the non-ITs (managers) for a bad organizational
model where they don't have enough work for their IT department.

I have a sense that this might hold true for more non-development IT roles as
it is very rare for actual developers to sit around watch movies doing nothing
unless they're truly in need of a break. Engineers love to code...or the good
ones do.

